# Any idea on what brand this HID flashlight is?



## rob3rto (Nov 16, 2007)

http://www.hids-direct.co.uk/zzzz-HID-torch.gif
£119



Anyone got one?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2007)

rob3rto, please edit your post.
I have warned you before about hotlinking, next time there will be consequences... :tsk:


----------



## Scourie (Nov 16, 2007)

I believe this is a copy of the AE powerlight. The actual flashlight supplied is not the same style as that photo. Checkout his ebay site for more details. I unfortunately bought one, and whilst it's a good flashlight, it's not a 35w flashlight. I've measured the power at 14w, and it has a 2200mah battery, enough for about 100 minutes. I've contacted the seller, told him that his advert is wrong, he's blaming his suppliers, but still listing the product with the wrong details.

Rob


----------



## rob3rto (Nov 16, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> rob3rto, please edit your post.
> I have warned you before about hotlinking, next time there will be consequences... :tsk:


 

Apologies, never seen a warning but then I don't re look at any of my old posts once I get the answer.

Did you mean pic or URL BTW? Or both?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2007)

Posting an URL is perfectly ok, hotlinking pictures isn't.
You will need to host them either yourself or use a pic host like Imageshack or Photobucket.


----------



## kanarie (Nov 17, 2007)

think it is a AE clone (these were also sold on Ebay some time ago (1-2 month) for about the same price


----------



## rob3rto (Nov 17, 2007)

Just got a reply from the vendor

"Hi,

[FONT=Courier New, Courier, Monospace][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]the HID torch is powered by 12.0V / lithium cell/4400mah rechargable battery, it has a 35w 6000k HID xenon bulb with toughened glass lens. The lifetime of the bulb is over 2500 hours and the torch comes with a battery charger, holster and a shoulder strap.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New, Courier, Monospace][/FONT] 
[FONT=Courier New, Courier, Monospace]Thanks[/FONT]
[FONT=Courier New, Courier, Monospace][/FONT] 
[FONT=Courier New, Courier, Monospace]Martin"[/FONT]
 
 
Think Father Christmas might be visiting a bit early this year


----------



## rob3rto (Nov 17, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Posting an URL is perfectly ok, hotlinking pictures isn't.
> You will need to host them either yourself or use a pic host like Imageshack or Photobucket.


 

Understood, apologies, won't do it again. :mecry:


----------



## Scourie (Nov 17, 2007)

Buy it and enjoy it. 

Dont ever measure the current draw and hence power, or compare it against a true 24W HID, let alone 35W.

Rob


----------



## rob3rto (Nov 17, 2007)

Scourie said:


> Buy it and enjoy it.
> 
> Dont ever measure the current draw and hence power, or compare it against a true 24W HID, let alone 35W.
> 
> Rob


 

So why are they claiming these figures. False advertising, no?

Maybe they can get away with it in China but in England there are laws against that sort of thing.

Might pull him up on it.



Any beam pics of "similar" flashlights as this and the other one you mentioned?

Are we talking less than car headlight power?


----------



## Scourie (Nov 17, 2007)

As a 14W HID, it's slightly less powerful than a car headlight, but it has a tighter beam and so throws further. The internals and battery are identical to the AE powerlight 14W/2200mah version. The charger supplied is even the same as the AE.

Consider this, even AE don't do a 35W model; www.aelight.com

Rob


----------



## deeuubee (Nov 17, 2007)

Scourie said:


> Consider this, even AE don't do a 35W model; www.aelight.com
> 
> Rob


 
But, they are thinking about putting one out.

That looks similar to the one I just ordered in silver. It's supposed to be 35 Watt also. I'll see soon :ironic:

*IT'S HERE !* 

Scourie - What did you mean: " Dont ever measure the current draw and hence power, or compare it against a true 24W HID, let alone 35W."


How should I try to determine the power? Other than DMM and Amp meter I have no other test equipment. I'd like to do a good eval this weekend. 

...Anybody?


----------



## rob3rto (Nov 27, 2007)

deeuubee said:


> But, they are thinking about putting one out.
> 
> That looks similar to the one I just ordered in silver. It's supposed to be 35 Watt also. I'll see soon :ironic:
> 
> ...


 

So, what is the verdict on this? 
How much did you pay and where from?


----------



## Scourie (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi chaps,

A DMM or Ampmeter is all you need to measure current draw, and hence power. As I posted earlier, the HIDS-Direct flashlight is a clone/copy of the AE powerlight 14w, which looks a little bit different from the 35w flashlight being sold on ebay by motoring max.

It's interesting to note that HIDS-Direct has downgraded the description of his flashlight on his website, but not ebay. He now claims it to be a 24w with it a run-time of over 2 hours from a 2200mah battery.

The old saying is still very true; "if it looks too good to be true............"

Rob


----------



## rob3rto (Nov 28, 2007)

Scourie said:


> Hi chaps,
> 
> A DMM or Ampmeter is all you need to measure current draw, and hence power. As I posted earlier, the HIDS-Direct flashlight is a clone/copy of the AE powerlight 14w, which looks a little bit different from the 35w flashlight being sold on ebay by motoring max.
> 
> ...


 



When I initially asked him the spec, they had nothing on their site except 35W. He then emailed me the spec I posted above. I then queried it with him so he prob went back to his supplier and demanded the "truth"




QUESTION: Is it still worth it for that price or can I do better, baring in mind I live in the UK and would need an easy route if something went wrong. Don't fancy having to pay sill £££ in shipping it back to USA or Hong Kong etc


Cheers.
Roberto


----------



## Scourie (Nov 28, 2007)

If you buy it from his web-site, rather than ebay, I'd say it's a good deal. He lists it as coming with 2 2200mah batteries, and even though it's "only" a 14w, it still is a very bright flashlight.

There was a ebay listing for a Brightstar Dipper 24w 5200mah flashlight, do a google search and you'll find it for £188. This is the one I'd go for now.

Rob


----------



## deeuubee (Nov 29, 2007)

I was looking into buying a bunch of HID headlight conversions from a manufacturer in China when he mentioned their new HID flashlight, so I bought it as a sample for $190 just for the heck of it. They advertised it as 35w/28w. I'd like to see if it's true before I buy any more. I ordered a few AE Xenides for comparison. I'm curious as to how this 35w compares to the 25w/20w Xenides.

I took it with me on my Turkey Day getaway to test it and my other LED lights and try my hand at beamshots again, but I forgot my camera...
So, I didn't do any testing...just playing around with them. I will do a review this weekend with break down photos and beamshots to post Monday or Tuesday.

The light is really bright. It has high/low/off and a focusable lens. I have no other HID's yet to compare its build quality, but it appears to well built for what is probably a clone of some other light. If I had to compare it's build quality...I'd have to use my LED lights as an analogy and say it's more DX VB-16 than Lumapower M1-R. It includes a yellow filter, both AC and DC power charging cords, but the battery has to be removed to be charged. On one end of the battery there is the switch. It pokes out the back of the light a little when it is inserted in the light. To prevent accidental operation, they include a plastic cover to go over the switch end of the light. On the other end of the battery, there are pin contacts, a small white led with a switch on it to be used I guess when the battery runs out and you need to see a little bit, and the charging port. It's color is definitely white and brighter than the 55w Hella 500 driving light on my truck. It's the only other bright light that I had. Would'nt that look funny with two of these sticking out front of the bumper like harpoons.


----------



## mash.m (Dec 5, 2007)

deeuubee said:


> ... I will do a review this weekend with break down photos and beamshots to post Monday or Tuesday....



any news about this ?

markus


----------



## deeuubee (Dec 6, 2007)

mash.m said:


> any news about this ?
> 
> markus


 

I took a lot of photos last night. I'll post them in a day or two after I get them resized and hosted.


----------



## prsimons1 (Dec 6, 2007)

If you're interested in HID's I'd recommend looking at this range.
http://www.inovatech.co.uk/shop/home.php?cat=2

If you want pure white light, focussable beam as well as a ranges of accessories including filters, the Microfire Warrior I is a great buy!

I took photos at night of it illuminating a field over a huge distance and was so impressed with it. All the flashlights on the above page are good, but my preference is the Warrior I.


----------



## deeuubee (Dec 7, 2007)

Lots of photos at end.

I had a chance to take some more photos of the light. The light is made by Guangzhou Liancheng in China. After using it for a few weeks I have come to the following conclusions. Keep in mind that I have no other HID light to compare it with just a bunch of LED & Incan lights.

1. The construction is on par with other copied lights that I've seen so far. What I mean is: I have seen a held a real Surefire, Mag, AE Xenide, Lumapower... When you have an original light in your hand you nod your head and go Yeah! that's nice. When you have a copied light in your hand you shrug your shoulders and go Eeh! OK. Who the original manufacturer is I don't know nor do I figure is easy to find out. I have seen it on a few Manufacturers sites all of whom claim to be the manufacturer.

2. The battery can only be charged by taking it out. Considering that they include a 12V DC charge cord, I think it would be a pain to have all the pieces rolling around the front seat while driving to a new location. You should at the least be able to just plug it in the end, but The light switch is incorporated in the battery (see photo).

3. The head assembly is pretty flimsy. You can adjust the beam pattern but it is not a tight fit. You can wiggle the head pretty much and move the beam pattern around if you want to. Although it goes back to center when you let go.

4. The light was bright and had a white light. At about 50yds away, you can see the goal posts. The flood beam was 35-40 feet wide, on spot about 20 feet wide.

5. The yellow slip on filter adapter really cuts down on glare. It was snowing when I took these pictures. (Sorry for the blurs), the snow glare was hardly visible with it on.

6. It comes in a hard case, but the insert is cheap plastic that easily cracked in the cold when I was putting away the light. 

7. I didn't do a run time on it because it was freeeezing out and I had had enough, but I will do one tonight.

8. The next to last photo shows my new 1185 10.8V magmod that I just finished on the left - HID on the right. All photos were taken on manual settings - F2.8, 1/5 sec, ISO 400. The batteries both were used for about 5 mins before I took the photos.

Questions? Comments?


----------



## prsimons1 (Dec 9, 2007)

This is the HID searchlight I was Talking about. I'll find my night shots and post them shortly.


----------



## deeuubee (Dec 10, 2007)

I had a chance to do a runtime on the light. It lasted 75 minutes at full brightness, then it just goes out. While it's pretty big, it has become quite useful. I can't wait to get my AE Xenides to compare.

Scourie,
I don't think this was the same light as the one you bought. This one while claiming 35 watts can't be easily checked because both "+" and "-" battery pins are on the front side of the battery to make contact with the ballast rings. (see photo#3).

Prsimons1,
This thread was about identifying the mystery photo in the first post. There are many threads, reviews, and people who sell the Microfire lights. I posted my photos because I had just happened to order a similar light from China, although I might have to check out the Microfire. I really like the compact size.


----------



## stollman (Dec 30, 2007)

I purchased one of these lights a year ago off Ebay, and have used it for caving. Not "super" well made like a Polarion, but it works fine. The AE PL24 Rubber Caps and Diffuser work on it too. There are similar ones now on Ebay boasting 3000/2800 lumen output, which I beleive is false. Mine is a 35W/28W light (same as your picture) with a lumen output of 1800/1200 . I have an X990 to comapre against and I would say the 1800/1200 is accurate. The case mine came in looks very much like the ones selling on Ebay now. I would say these lights are made by one company in China and private labelled. You may want to google on " 35w horngmaw hid torch" so see the specs. I paid $255.00 for it, have been happy with it.


----------



## prsimons1 (Dec 30, 2007)

I've found the night shots I was talking about. Took these with the Warrior I.


----------



## deeuubee (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, it looks like we won't have to search hard for a manufacturer to buy one from any more. DX has them for sale now. I still like it alot, but I just wish it wasn't so long. One good thing... no one is going to sneek it out in their back pocket for a tryout. 

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.10558


----------



## prsimons1 (Mar 18, 2008)

This flashlight ( http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.10558 ) is long I agree. The other thing I don't like that much about it is that it's silver. I prefer flashlights to be black. They look a bit more tactical then!


----------



## deeuubee (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm about to put mine up for sale in the CPF Marketplace, would you like me to paint it black for you? :twothumbs


----------



## prsimons1 (Mar 19, 2008)

Sounds like a good idea, thanks


----------

